# Stuck in a bootloop on CM7



## phoenixus (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys I need help. I tried to install an add on for the drop theme on my phone but it screwed it up. Now my phone just keeps looping through the CM7 boot animation.

I tried to do a battery pull, but the phone doesn't go into clockwork. If I go into stock recovery, there is a message at the bottom that says:

E:Can't Open /cache/recovery/command

How can I manually get into cwm to do a restore?


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like you might need a reset/wipe.

If you run scripts at start up, it might take up to 4-5 minutes to restart after a failed theme (happened to me anyways).


----------



## phoenixus (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I had to SBF. Sucks, but I'm back up and running


----------



## vrgelinas (Aug 9, 2011)

"phoenixus said:


> Yeah I had to SBF. Sucks, but I'm back up and running


What I do when I get a boot loop is just go into my adb shell and reboot recovery and flash what I need to... I got a bootloop just after installing cm7 as well and couldn't get past the moto screen.


----------

